# Dating Morrow Hubs



## Luckykat32 (Apr 19, 2013)

I've seen a sheet that dates post 1930 Morrow hubs with their letter/number stamp (ex. A4 = the 4th quarter of 1930 AND C3 = the 3rd quarter of 1932)

Are there date codes for pre 1930 Morrow hubs?  I'm trying to find some late 20s Morrow hubs if anyone as some...


----------



## bricycle (May 16, 2013)

..........


----------



## Balloontyre (May 17, 2013)

Luckykat32 said:


> I've seen a sheet that dates post 1930 Morrow hubs with their letter/number stamp (ex. A4 = the 4th quarter of 1930 AND C3 = the 3rd quarter of 1932)
> 
> Are there date codes for pre 1930 Morrow hubs?  I'm trying to find some late 20s Morrow hubs if anyone as some...




I am interested in learning this too, are there distinguishing characteristics of earlier hubs (1900-1930)? Anyone with some literature???
Thank you.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 17, 2013)

I have some lit. I think that the first Morrow hub/coaster brake may have started in 1902.
You can see an image of it here
http://www.fattiretrading.com/catalogs.html


----------



## Balloontyre (May 18, 2013)

Thanks Chris, The morrow chart you have is placed in chronological order with early 20's other stuff, what year is that chart? 

When did Morrow change the hub to that style from it's first versions? I thought by reading the patent date stamp a person could at least range the year of production.  The post 1930 hubs seem to use the date code and not patent dates, there is also a physical change to the end cap dust cover mid 30's.

This hub is laced to all wood 28" wheels last patent date of 1909. Did more date stamps get added as years went on prior to going to the alpha numeric dating system of the 1930's?


----------



## fat tire trader (May 18, 2013)

I have started a Morrow page. I will add more to it when I have time. You can see it here

http://www.fattiretrading.com/morrow.html


----------



## Balloontyre (May 20, 2013)

*more data*

Here are 2 ads from 1904 and one from 1928 Christmas.


----------



## tailhole (May 23, 2013)

*dude!*



bricycle said:


> this........




Nice Handlebar Goodies!  Love that big plane engine...


----------



## Luckykat32 (Sep 23, 2013)

Besides the letter/number date code, does anyone know the difference between the 30s & 20s morrow hubs?  (I'm trying to find a 20s skiptooth)


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi All,

A resurrection thread, I know, but mainly because I've not found the answer to the original question.

Morrows, as we know, are easy to date by the quarter using the letter and number code post 1931.

Are there any ways to date pre 1931 Morrows?

I've just dismantled to service a Morrow (the grease was absolutely solid, but had preserved the internals well) that is 1920 at latest. It has the August 24th 1909 last patent date stamped on the cylinder, and the cogwheel without a slot to aid spoke removal.

Several of the parts are stamped 8, For example the two halves of the clutch..Is this a date stamp, and, if so, 1908 or 1918? For the bike it came from 1918 would be more logical.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 9, 2020)

Here is the earliest.
It’s a clutch hub and rear wheel spoon brake.
Eclipse Machine Works became Morrow, on their way to making one of the best motorcycles, of the turn of the century era.
Wish I still had the 1896 Eclipse Roadster.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi Adrian,
Can you take some pictures of your hub? Where is the oil cover piece? Can you compare the clutch parts to a later hub? Does the brake arm have an oval badge on it?
Best regards,
Chris


Mercian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A resurrection thread, I know, but mainly because I've not found the answer to the original question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi Chris,

Yes, I can take pictures, but it'll be later in the week.I'll @ you when they're up.

The original arm s broken off, it was crudely converted into a 'Fixie' by doing this, a very long time ago.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## the tinker (Nov 9, 2020)

I always liked Vic Morrow. Sgt. Saunders, of the TV show Combat.  Vic was great.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 9, 2020)

the tinker said:


> I always liked Vic Morrow. Sgt. Saunders, of the TV show Combat.  Vic was great.







Tuesday nights at 730pm-homework had to be done before we could watch this. Don't remember any bicycles though....


----------



## Mercian (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi Chris,

@fat tire trader 

I hope these are the photos you want. At the moment I don't have a later hub in parts.

1909 patent date, the hub size is in small stamps just above the writing (not really visible here). Later hubs seem to have it below.




General View (Bendix and cog missing, photos below)



I assume this is the oil cover? On the opposite side to the stamping.



Parts stamped 8

















No slot gear wheel. Teeth are badly sharked, since it was made into a fixed gear long ago.





Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Ricker (Nov 22, 2020)

Two questions:
Is the "oiler" hub newer or older?
& which one of these arms is older (one is narrower & slightly longer)?
Thanks-


----------

